# St Malo ferry port parking query



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Final stretch. Ferry St Malo to Portsmouth 6 October.

They are rolling up the pavements quite fast in Brittany and very few campsites open after monthend. None in St Malo although a few not many k's away.

Anybody know how early I can check in to port? Sailing is at 10.20am.

I believe there's a good aire in Dinan which is a half hour away I understand. There's also an ACSI campsite there but rather not pay for much less than 24 hours.

Any suggestions?:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The chek in opens at about 0900 approx, you can sit and wait before that if you are early, there is quitea lot of space, but I would not stay there overnight as there is an evening ferry that might interfere.

If you go to the right of the parking area that is where MH generally go through.

There is an aire de repos along the dual carruageway leading to St Malo and it is fairly quiet, can't remember the name but it is about 20 minutes from St Malo. It has toilets and plenty of space, you might find one or two lorries there and during the day perhaps a couple of cars, but rarely much more than that from our experience.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Aire N48.68067 W1.96277 7e includes elec 4km from port


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the rest area on the D137 that I mentioed, found it eentually, have stopped there several times no probs.

48.309208, -1.834908

If you have a look on Google Maps and copy/paste those figures it should show you the view of it, it is referred to as the aire d'autoroute de Montmuran

Hope that might be of inerest 35 minutes, 46.7km (I love the 0.7 at the end as I suspect that is probably straight through the very narrow St Malo streets, avoid that and follow the signposts to the ferry. That route goes around the edge of the town and is good quality road the whole way.

It is an option, BUT it is a distance from things like restaurants etc, whereas the aire listed above is not that far from some very good restaurants in "Intra Muros" a little walk from the ferryport (1 km?) and there are some superb restaurants here, we ate in an Afghanistan restaurant last autumn and loved the food, our only regret was that we only ordered the small choice not the large choice, but the quality was excellent and we did not really need the full menu......


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

If you change your mind about a campsite I can recommend this one

https://www.campingdeschevrets.fr

They are open until 13th October and it seems to cost 13,25€ per night for one person, including tax but excluding electricity. Fantastic beach and walks.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

We have stopped overnight in the waiting area at St. Malo in the past, just keep to the side, there is a late ferry from the Channel Islands but did not cause any problems, some units parked in the check in lanes.Amenities block closes at I think 10 PM, I nearly got locked in!

It is also possible to stay on the car park next to the entrance but only after 8 PM, don't know whether there is a charge.


----------

